# Basil needs a home - Kitty Hawk, NC



## RatBuddy11 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Basil is male, social, well adapted to being let out, climbing on us, etc. We're moving interstate and just don't see how we'll be able to take best care of him.

He's all set with everything, and he'll arrive with both durable food supplies and a list of the fresh foods we feed him each day.

As for most owners, our nagging concern is that he'll be taken care of and perhaps most importantly have someone paying attention to him.

Our zip here is 27949. I would like to have an initial plan in place within the next few days, as I am currently home alone and often have to jump out on travel. I can do some traveling with him on the back seat for someone who is serious but at a distance.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Omg I’m so sorry to hear that, unfortunately I live in NM and even if I lived closer my mother won’t let me get anymore rats. I really wish I could help I would be heartbroken if I had to move and leave my two girls behind. So even though I will not be that helpful I just wanted to say I’m so sorry and I hope you find the perfect new owner for Basil


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

RatBuddy11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Basil is male, social, well adapted to being let out, climbing on us, etc. We're moving interstate and just don't see how we'll be able to take best care of him.
> 
> ...


Join your states rat facebook group and rehome him there, it's a super active group of people who are experts with rats and will give them a loving home. I wouldn't recommend selling them on craigslist though please


----------

